# From Russia With Love



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Itâ€™s not every day Bay Flats Lodge gets a chance to host folks from Russia but when we do, we make sure itâ€™s really cold so they feel right at home. A big thank you to Capt. Steve Boldt for braving the cold and putting our friends from Moscow on fish. We have another group this week from Iowa and New Jersey which seems just around the corner compared to Russia but weâ€™re blessed to host people from all over. Even from half way around the world.

Randy Brown
Assistant Manager 
Bay Flats Lodge


----------

